# Sharing Wedding Pics



## alilee

Hi, 
I'm new to this so hope I'm posting this in the right section!

I recently got married and I was hoping to find a simple way of allowing all of my friends and family to share the pictures that they took on the day. Obviously this can be done on Facebook, however I want to make sure I can save all of the pictures, preferably in the same high res formats that they were taken in. 

Some people have suggested Dropbox or iCloud, but I have a feeling it will mean that anyone who wants to share some photos will end up with all of the other photos on their computer as well. Which is not really the plan. 

I would have assumed there would be something simple out there, but maybe I just need to ask everyone to simply email them to me. 

Any suggestions gratefully received.
Cheers A


----------



## bassfisher6522

Email is not the best option as there are limits to amount of files and file size. My suggestion is to use Onedrive....it now has a file upload size of 10 GB, it's free and you can share what content with a single user or a group of users via permissions...usually a link that is sent to each user. 

The only down side to this would be your your ISP upload speeds. If it's a low upload speed then it can take a very long time to complete.


----------



## yustr

Alilee- welcome to TSF.

You might try a free photo hosting site like Photobucket. It allows you to make albums that are only available to people you want via passwords . I don't know if it allows others to add photos but it's worth looking into. Resolution is maintained.


----------



## WereBo

Hi Alilee and welcome to TSF :wave:

I recommend Photobucket too, as well as being able to set your albums as private or public, you can also email a link to their slide-show facility -I've used it for years now, with very few complaints :wink:


----------



## alilee

HI, 
Thanks so much for the replies. I had had a quick look at Photobucket yesterday, as it does look like it could be an option as long as I ask everyone to upload their photos to a public album and then tick the "Allow others to copy my media" checkbox. However it will only allow me to download the pictures as .mp4 - do you think this will be an issue? Will I just lose a lot of the quality in the same way as I would from Facebook?

I'm having a look at onedrive as well, my only concern is that as everyone fills the shared folder up with pictures it will eat into our guests OneDrive storage allowance. Once I save all the pictures to my computer can I just un-share the folder so that they don't have to worry about it any more?

Thanks again.


----------



## WereBo

alilee said:


> .................... However it will only allow me to download the pictures as .mp4 - do you think this will be an issue? Will I just lose a lot of the quality in the same way as I would from Facebook?
> ..............


When I occasionally DL a photo, it comes down in the same format I put it up i.e. .jpg, .avi, .mov etc.


----------



## dwpenn

alilee said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this so hope I'm posting this in the right section!
> 
> I recently got married and I was hoping to find a simple way of allowing all of my friends and family to share the pictures that they took on the day.
> 
> Any suggestions gratefully received.
> Cheers A


I recently had to accumulate/exchange photos for a _memorial_ of someone's passing. That's like a wedding except the casualties at a wedding are greater and go on longer [sorry for being morose]. I used *Drop Send* and I have been using it for a couple of years now. At the level I buy in I spend about $100 a year with them. You can buy in for lesser or greater amounts and you can change from one to the other as needs go. 

_The thing is, I had *Drop Send* before I had the need to do a memorial_. I use DropSend every time I have to email a file or group of files larger than 10 meg (which is usually the std. attachment size limit for email unless the sender and receiver are on the same ISP service). So it was a natural choice for me since I already had an account and was using it. 

To pull it off I had to share with the person(s) I was interacting with an ID and password. I changed the password for their use so that when I was done I could go back to _my desired password_ locking them back out. I was working with people that had minimal tech knowledge (luddites) so I needed them to be quick-studys and they were. You can create a named space [folder] for them, but I just left that step out figuring the simpler the better, I was right. It went well and sped the exchange process. There's a little 1 minute video at DropSend - Email large files and send large files that will intro you. 

There seem to be a lot of people that buy into DropSend for large email attachments, that's their bread and butter. They even have a free membership that limits size and frequency and I lived within that for maybe a year before I became a paying customer. There are competing sites with similar names, but I'm happy with DropSend so I'm not checking those others out and can't comment on any difference.

If you decide to make a slide show or video of the whole business I recommend *MoviEZ HD*, it let me mingle stills and video with music backgrounds, titling and all sorts of features. I used that under $100 product to make a video even though I own the more capable and expensive Sony Vegas. It made it easier and it was its own slide sorter which helped immensely. 

If I hadn't used MoviEZ HD I would probably have used *Power Point* for need of slide sorting functionality which is not friendly inside Sony Vegas. Power Point is restrictive in terms of ways to show it electronically. I gave the people I was preparing this memorial for DVDs to use for playback, but I could just as easily have uploaded it to YouTube. The thing about using YouTube is if you use any copyrighted music they will interfere, keep that in mind. 

Since I use YouTube a lot and let them advertise on my hits (for money) I'm allowed a very large space and the highest of qualities to upload. if I had have gone with You Tube it would have matched DVD quality. Blu-Ray's a joke nobody gets, but that's another story for another time. I mention Y/T as a path that gets friendlier the more you use it, but a first timer can do an alright product on it.

You could also use DropSend - Email large files and send large files to disseminate your final product, the recipients no longer needing password access, you'd just email them a link you set up in DROPSEND for them to click and download.


----------



## Michel Merlin

*You may try imgur*



alilee said:


> I would have assumed there would be something simple out there...


You may try imgur: the simple image sharer: simple, fast, lets you link to the unaltered image, or to different layers of wrappers or albums.
Versailles, Sun 19 Oct 2014 08:04:20 +0200


----------



## Babbzzz

Hi :wavey:

Congratulations!

You could take a look at Picasa as well. They have a desktop client as well.


----------



## oliverb

I have used Dropbox very successfully for exactly this process.
I noticed that a lot of my group were taking photos on a recent skiing trip and likewise a recent tennis tour. I set up Dropbox folders called Skiing or Tennis and opened each up for access by the people who were in each group. Each person then chose which of their own pics they wanted to share with the group and added those to the Dropbox folder including some videos. There is no loss of resolution and AFAIK, it can accept and retains any file format you send. At the end of the process, any of the group could see all of the photos posted by all of us. I do not know for sure whether those files all end up on everybody's computer (you can always delete Dropbox folders anyway), or if you just get access via the Cloud. Any of the group including you, can copy and keep any of the pictures they really want and you eventually delete the Dropbox folder.


----------



## Michel Merlin

*DO NOT USE PICASA! CATASTROPHE IN THE WAITING!*

*DO NOT USE PICASA! CATASTROPHE IN THE WAITING!*


Babbzzz said:


> (_Sun 19 Oct 2014 10:05 GMT_)
> You could take a look at Picasa as well


I uninstalled Picasa in Nov 2010 from all my systems after it became in the same release a wonder AND a catastrophe. I never installed or used it again even for a single second. See:


corrupted images? (Youtube 17 Aug 2009)
Sometimes Picasa 3 will corrupt my photos (blackmoonit, written Thu 07 Oct 2010 by UNCLE CODE MONKEY)
Google "Picasa corrupting photos"
Picasa corrupts JPGs and AVI file (v3.5.0 build 79.81,0 for Windows), Google "Forums" Sun 15 Nov 20090 - *closed* and many others similar, some recent:
Why You Shouldn't Trust Picasa To Store Your Photos (mchr3k-coding.blogspot.fr Tue 17 Sep 2013)
Xperia Z MicroSD Card has become corrupted. How to recover .jpg and .mp4 files (talk.sonymobile.com 21 Jan 2014. The cause of their corruption, that they did NOT find, is obviously Picasa)

I resumed my earlier explanations in my Sun 15 Dec 2013 review of Picasa on CNET: Picasa silently and unrecoverably destroys photos. I will post further explanations if needed and if I have time.

Versailles, Sun 19 Oct 2014 16:35:00 +0200


----------



## Pendres

*Re: DO NOT USE PICASA! CATASTROPHE IN THE WAITING!*

It's not Picasa causing this issue. Your hard drive has bad sectors and corrupting your files. Even documents will be corrupted.
Run Chkdsk /f on the drive and it might correct the issues for the future.
My recommendation is to change the HD altogether.

Don't blame software


----------



## Michel Merlin

*Read before replying please*



Pendres said:


> It's not Picasa causing this issue. Your hard drive has bad sectors and corrupting your files


So you know me and my HD better than I do? I have (since 1977) written by myself entire systems in 2D-3D modeling, meshing, numerical analysis, complete from theory rebuilding to designing the media doc, with FS, GUI, and all it takes. Please read what you feel like replying and its sub-links, and ask if you don't understand all; then you will look a bit less ridiculous.

Versailles, Sun 19 Oct 2014 19:00:00 +0200


----------



## Z4G3

*take a look to Google Drive....it gives u 15G free space, provides security options for your shares, and u can use its PC and mobile apps for locally managing your items.....
I use it a lot.....it is my preferred virtual drive.....
OneDrive/SkyDrive is also another alternative.....is Microsoft response to Googles' Drive....they are based in the same fundamental idea...... *


----------



## sobeit

I think photobucket would be the best. It is one of the oldest photo sharing sites.


----------



## MikeHimself

Hi, I edit my pictures with Picassa. When I am satisfied that they look as good as I can make them, I make a selection to add to an album that I can upload to cyberspace. The online album appears as a collage, with all the pictures visible as one page. You can view the full-size pictures by clicking on them. I can make the album publicly viewable, or limit it to certain individuals. From experience, I have to say that ones own pictures are not always so interesting to other people, so you album will be better accepted if you limit the number of pictures and avoid including a lot of very similar shots. Here is a link to one of my public albums that will give you an idea of how it works - https://plus.google.com/photos/111019264281262041999/albums/5877549032153004657?banner=pwa Takes a little time to find your way around Picassa and discover the facilities that are useful to you, but it makes a lot more sense than sending a load of stuff to everyone's inbox.


----------



## Will Hurt

Alilee:

First i would like to say Congress on getting married... Hope that you both have many years of happiness in your marriage.. 

To Answer your question of about shearing your wedding picture with family and Friends... 

I would Suggested that you had used Flicker. Me and my mother went to Hungary last year on a little family Vacation to see my brother and we had a great time. A lot of my Family and Friends wanting to see the picture of the trip. I posted most of them on Flicker because they was able to see and view them and comment on them to. It allowed me to post the picture on flicker and then emailed a link out to all of my family and friends and they was able to view them. I also could have set a password on them to if i wanting to set it to public for every one to see... I cannot remember of i sent the link to facebook or not. I think that i just posted it to flicker. If you have any question please let me know..

Will Hurt


----------



## oliverb

FAO Will Hurt,
The process you describe is of many people seeing one person's photos.
The *question* is about many people sharing their photos by adding them to a central "server". It may well be that what is asked is possible in Flicker, but that is not what you are describing, so we won't know.
As I said before, I have actually done what the OP was asking with Dropbox. It works.


----------



## purplewelshy

alilee said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this so hope I'm posting this in the right section!
> 
> I recently got married and I was hoping to find a simple way of allowing all of my friends and family to share the pictures that they took on the day. Obviously this can be done on Facebook, however I want to make sure I can save all of the pictures, preferably in the same high res formats that they were taken in.
> 
> Some people have suggested Dropbox or iCloud, but I have a feeling it will mean that anyone who wants to share some photos will end up with all of the other photos on their computer as well. Which is not really the plan.
> 
> I would have assumed there would be something simple out there, but maybe I just need to ask everyone to simply email them to me.
> 
> Any suggestions gratefully received.
> Cheers A


Hi,

I have used 23 Photo Sharing: Share, store and print your photos for a few years. It is very useful as it allows you to create albums that you can let others look at and download any photos they want, they can also leave comments on the photos.

Take a look at mine if you want: 23 Photo Sharing: purplewelshy's albums

To let others put their own photos on it, just give them the login details and password.

Chris.


----------



## alilee

Hi
Thanks so much for all the advice. Oliverb is right, I was actually trying to get my guests to upload pictures that they had taken of the day to one central folder, rather than trying to share my pictures with everyone. 
In the end I set up a google drive and a one drive folder so that it was as easy as possible for people. If you already have a gmail or Google account then you automatically get access to a Google drive account. Those who had outlook or hotmail accounts could easily access one drive, which covered off a large percentage of the guests. 

I think it still baffled quite a few of our guests though as a number of them sent them through as separate emails anyway! At least we now have some of the other pictures that were taken on the day that we can add to our album. 

Thanks again!


----------



## dwpenn

alilee said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this so hope I'm posting this in the right section!
> 
> I recently got married and I was hoping to find a simple way of allowing all of my friends and family to share the pictures that they took on the day.
> 
> Cheers A


I just want to give you a heads up about on line picture sharing sources, such as Facebook, Google (its subsidiaries) and others. *Make sure you do not use a service, which in enrollment or after has had you agree, in any way, to giving them ownership (copyrights) to anything you post.* _I don't known whether or not Flickr is one of those_, but I'll give you a rule of thumb. *"If you're not paying a fee for the service odds are that you are signing away some or all of your rights."* _Read, or reread the EULA agreement, and any privacy policies. _

*People who have used free picture services or posted to a public place have found their photos appearing in advertising and elsewhere with someone else owning the monetary receipts and the photo.* The worst case I've heard of is parents having their dead military son (Iraq) turn up in a photo ad as an available bachelor for a dating service. Click Here The parents had signed away legal rights, it was only under nation-wide _negative publicity_ this dating service backed down. Counting on negative publicity is both a iffy and agonizing way to get back control of something that was once yours. *If you want to make sure nothing is done with your photos don't sign away your rights, pay for the service and expect privacy in return. *

Remember also that _if your photos can be seen on line "screen shots" can be taken by anybody who is able see the photo on their monitor_ and use it for any purpose. Nothing can stop that except for you keeping photos private to begin with. 

Folks that take and sell stock photos on line for a living protect their own property two ways, _one_ being to water-mark it (a big diagonal water-mark) ruins any chance of illicit use. Watermarking software is not real expensive, I use UMark myself. _The second_ being to make low density (72 DPI) image copies for the posting. Now that defeats someone passing you a full size image you can either print, or project to a large screen in a slide show, but it does stop the gatherers who can't use a low density image.

Later on if this marriage produces prodigy you'll want to post those cute pictures on Facebook or some other for the grandparents and your sibs to see. Two comments on that: Facebook is one of those services where you sign away some of your rights by posting, _and beware_ of those cutsie butt or bathtub shots, some extremists have prosecuted parents for doing what parents ought to be able to innocently do without interference. The problem here is that the judgment of what's cute and what's illegal is in someone else's warped, perhaps even perverted, mind. It might be a perversion in the peculiar way they process it in their little civic duty mind, but they wield a big hammer so it's obligatory in this world of political correctness_* that you*_ use due diligence.

Best wishes.


----------



## dwpenn

alilee said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this so hope I'm posting this in the right section!
> 
> I recently got married and I was hoping to find a simple way of allowing all of my friends and family to share the pictures that they took on the day


I see a lot of posts here extolling the alleged virtues of *Picassa* (a Google subsidiary). Picassa's latest version 3.9 has this in it's license agreement, seen if you look, when you install:
When you upload, submit, store, send or receive content to or through our Services, you give Google (and those we work with) a worldwide license to use, host, store, reproduce, modify, create derivative works (such as those resulting from translations, adaptations or other changes we make so that your content works better with our Services), communicate, publish, publicly perform, publicly display and distribute such content.
​Those words are not popped before you, in the install you have to know it's offered and look for it, and you interrupt the install to read it, something most people blindly and naively click by as fast as they can click. The EULA Terms, and privacy policies need to be sought out and read for all software installs. Google, early in the Picassa document, gives assurances on your retention of ownership and then supersedes all of what it said in those words in the one paragraph above which it offers further down in their document. 

Personally I thinking preying on your known tendency to click by such documents is predatory itself. Expecting you to read and comprehend fully the legalese is also predatory. Believe it or not there's actually free software out there that reads EULA agreements for you and warns you about certain key words in the document. You still have to participate, and you have to look for the offered documents, but it's a useful tool.

In addition Picassa has to be installed on and operated from their software (on loan to you) on your machine. _*In contrast DropSend and DropBox require you to install nothing.*_ Keep it simple.


*It seems every generation has to learn in its own way that there's no such thing as a free lunch*. Paying someone like DropSend, Drop Box, or "23" what little this will cost (with any of those) is money well spent.


----------

